# Pictures from the "Dresdner Eastern" exhibition



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2011)

Yesterday I visited the "Dresdner Eastern" exhibition, the biggest orchid exhibition in Europe. Thousands of orchids but I could only make about 200 pictures.

Too much for a thread so I created a gallery which you will find here.

I hope you will enjoy it.

Update: a short movie showing the exhibition area: movie.

Greetings ... Ricky


----------



## Shiva (Apr 15, 2011)

Posting that many flowers is a formidable undertaking. Love the Ho Chi Minh. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2011)

Great gallery! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2011)

THanx for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 16, 2011)

Bravo, impressive pics!!!! Must have been a great show!!!! Jean

(Paphiopedilum malipoense 2 is no pure malipo Imo)


----------



## Marc (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow! That's some gallery! Thank for taking the time! 

I also agree that malipoense 2 is something else. Maybe Mint Chocolate (x godefroyae) or Ma Belle (x bellatulum) ... malipoense by some brachy.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 17, 2011)

Paphiopedilum Spotted World x hangianum: what a big surprise! Never would I have out pollen of hangianum onto a complex and expected such a lovely result.


----------



## fbrem (Apr 17, 2011)

nice show, thanks for putting it together for us to enjoy


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful photos with us. There was alot of work that went into that. Thanks again.


----------



## Dido (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for share with us, was not able to go, had to go on hliday with may familly, to see lots of tulips, pics will follow the next days.


----------



## Hien (Apr 18, 2011)

it looks bigger than the Rockerfeller shows in NYC


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 18, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW!!! That was alot of work - THANKS for sharing, I certainly enjoyed! :drool::drool:


----------



## jblanford (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW! Ricky, that was AWESOME, like Rose said a lot of work but for us ORCHID people a lot of FUN also, thanks... Jim.


----------



## michi (May 13, 2011)

TyroneGenade said:


> Paphiopedilum Spotted World x hangianum: what a big surprise! Never would I have out pollen of hangianum onto a complex and expected such a lovely result.




i also think so and now its mine

did anyone known whose the breeder?


----------

